

Software can be unsafe at any speed - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15547/toyotas_lesson_software_can_be_unsafe_at_any_speed

======
ams6110
Real "fly by wire" software as is used by Airbus is presumably subject to very
stringent testing and review. I wonder what the standard, if any, is for
"drive by wire" systems?

------
acangiano
Toyota can save its face and gain back trust. They need to fix the software
issue at hand and then open source the code.

